# Hi, I just got registration from Iran



## shetaabco (May 1, 2016)

Hi, I just got registration from Iran my language is Persian I know I'm a little English Google Translate am I love fresh Beekeeping began to work Thanks very much for your great site :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey, welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your beekeeping.

I apologize for my rudeness, but I'm trying to find the full text of this article (even if it is in Persian I will Google Translate it later) - any chance you have access to it?

Nutritional Effects of Different Levels of Acetic Acid, Probiotic and Antibiotic on the Performance of Honey Bee (Apis mellifera L.)

M. BEHGATYAN1, A. A. GHEISARI2, A. JALALIZAND3, A. R. ABASYAN4 1-M.Sc Graduated Student, Islamic Azad University, Khorasgan Branch, Iran 2- Assistant Professor, Isfahan Agricultural and Natural Resources Research Center, Iran 3-Assistan professor, Department of Plant Pathology, Islamic Azad University, Khorasgan Branch, Iran 4-Faculty Member of Isfahan Agricultural and Natural Resources Research Center, Iran Received:1 Sep. 2006 Accepted: 14 Oct. 2007


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with the new hobby!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. Looking forward to learning how beekeeping is done in Iran.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

خوش آمدی


----------

